# 1232Powershift Need 26T- Part 107-2417, 68-4310



## Gregory Schroth (Nov 27, 2019)

Looking for 2nd gear 26 tooth ,..replacement for my 1232 Powershift. Part 107-2417, 68-4310, 62-230. Great machine, kept garaged, serviced and waxed. Discontinued on the Toro site, and aftermarket. My home phone 973 627 3453, email: [email protected]. In the great state of N.J. thank you.


----------

